# Bunny Buster Locust Wood Natural



## Screwdriver (May 31, 2011)

Bought a Bunny Buster Locust Wood Natural and received it yesterday along with a second set of straps.

At first the grip felt odd, but after a few minutes in the back yard I found it really fits my hand really well. The "V" of the forks are perfect....lines up almost perfectly with my thumb/forefinger angle and width. The slingshot is well made with a really cool finish, also I really like this Locust Wood...it has a nice dense grain. Only thing I wish is it had a hole for a thong.

Anyhow I am looking forward to buying other Bunny Busters in the future.


----------

